# Cyrix MediaGX - Sound [Kahlua]

## ConiKost

Hallo!

Ich habe hier eine Met@Box 500

Cyrix MediaGX 300MHz

Cyrix MediaGX Video Card

Cyrix MediaGX Sound Card

Das halt nen Prozessor der alles OnChip hat...

Wie kann ich jetzt den Soundchip unter Linux nutzen? ISt nen Kahlua !

Geht das mit Alsa ?

Oder sollte ich lieber gleich ne PCI Soundkarte einbauen ?

lspci gibt aus

```

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Cyrix Corporation PCI Master

0000:00:0e.0 Ethernet controller: 3Com Corporation 3c905B Deluxe Etherlink 10/100/BNC [Cyclone]

0000:00:0f.0 VGA compatible controller: Matrox Graphics, Inc. MGA 2064W [Millennium] (rev 01)

0000:00:12.0 ISA bridge: Cyrix Corporation 5530 Legacy [Kahlua]

0000:00:12.1 Bridge: Cyrix Corporation 5530 SMI [Kahlua]

0000:00:12.2 IDE interface: Cyrix Corporation 5530 IDE [Kahlua]

0000:00:12.3 Multimedia audio controller: Cyrix Corporation 5530 Audio [Kahlua]

0000:00:12.4 VGA compatible controller: Cyrix Corporation 5530 Video [Kahlua]

0000:00:13.0 USB Controller: Compaq Computer Corporation ZFMicro Chipset USB (rev 06)

```

----------

## ConiKost

Niemand ne Idee ?   :Sad: 

----------

## croeding

 *ConiKost wrote:*   

> Niemand ne Idee ?  

 

Soll angeblich SB Pro kompatibel sein

----------

## Freiburg

Hmm compiliert mal alle Treiber als Module und lad sie, evtl meldet ja einer das er was gefunden hat. Kann halt sein das es kein alsa treiber gibt dann mußt du mit oss vorlieb nehmen

oder du benutzt google (http://www.google.de/search?hs=4r5&hl=de&client=firefox&rls=org.mozilla%3Ade-DE%3Aunofficial&q=Cyrix+Corporation+5530+Audio+%5BKahlua%5D++alsa&btnG=Suche&meta=) was dich zu https://www.redhat.com/archives/sound-list/2001-March/msg00012.html führt

----------

